# August 27th 2012 BMQ



## Boersma (14 Jul 2012)

I see these on the forum and found out today that the 27th is when I start. And if you don't mind me asking, who's going? And what trade are you taking, and where are you from? Even I will answer this, I'm taking ACISS and I'm from Riverview NB, which is across the river from Moncton.


----------



## CJN93 (16 Jul 2012)

Just got my call, and went in today to get the prep book and all that goes along with it! Getting sworn in on the 15th and flying out on the 25th.  Going as Combat Engineer - Fredericton, NB


----------



## Boersma (16 Jul 2012)

Sweet, not too far from me. You flying out from Moncton too? And Congrats on the job offer!


----------



## CJN93 (16 Jul 2012)

Thank you! They did not say, I would assume Fredericton though


----------



## Boersma (16 Jul 2012)

Well good luck with your summer training, and see ya there!


----------



## mike22 (25 Jul 2012)

I got a phone call yesterday. Going to be a NCIOP, getting sworn in on the 21st of August flying out August 25th. 

Oh I am from Halifax by the way!


----------



## kman999 (25 Jul 2012)

Got the call today! Swear in the 9th of August and leave the 25th. My trade is Air Weapons System Tech and I'm from London, ON. See you all soon!


----------



## Boersma (26 Jul 2012)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## SentryMAn (26 Jul 2012)

Congrats guys, you'll love Saint Jean in the fall, fewer bugs, cooler temps and lots of fun!


----------



## Susu (27 Jul 2012)

My start date is the 25 of August, im shipping out from Ottawa..has anyone on this discussion completed BMQ?


----------



## cnobbs84 (28 Jul 2012)

Hey all,

I swear in on Aug 15th then head to BMQ Aug 25th. I'm Supply Tech from Whitby, on


----------



## readman (2 Aug 2012)

Flying over august 25th, combat engineer   all the way from prince george, British Columbia. Looks like im the only west coast fella. C u all there!!!


----------



## chimo1911 (2 Aug 2012)

Just got my call today. Being sworn in on the 9th flying over the 25th. AVN tech from London Ontario. See you all there ;D


----------



## CJN93 (3 Aug 2012)

Am I under the right impression that we will get all of our travel information during the day of swearing in, or is there a separate meeting set up just before going to St. Jean? Thanks!


----------



## Boersma (3 Aug 2012)

I'm fairly sure you get plane tickets and all the info you need the day you swear in.


----------



## Donny (4 Aug 2012)

Susu said:
			
		

> My start date is the 25 of August, im shipping out from Ottawa..has anyone on this discussion completed BMQ?



What is your trade? 
Good luck on your course!


----------



## Susu (4 Aug 2012)

Thanks! My trade is cooking, I'm really excited to get out there!


----------



## CJN93 (4 Aug 2012)

Thank Boersma and Stacked! Can not wait to start the whole process. Much anticipation has grown over the last year of the recruiting process!


----------



## Boersma (8 Aug 2012)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Boersma, do you have a relative in the CF?



Both great Grandparents on my mothers side of the family fought in WW2, and my mothers uncle was an infantry soldier and military fire fighter at one point. Other than that, I think that's it. I may have a relative that is in it that I don't know of, Why do you ask?


----------



## Frankonopolous (9 Aug 2012)

I was wondering from all of you guys going, do you do your physical during BMQ or before?


----------



## Boersma (9 Aug 2012)

I don't think that is a relative, who knows. Maybe is a long distant relative for all I know. Do you know their first name?


----------



## P_Laurin (12 Aug 2012)

You guys are lucky. I was sworn in too late to do summer BMQ at St. Jean and I'm still in high school, so I get the privilege of doing the BMQ at the Fort York Armory every other weekend starting in September! But I can't complain, as I'll be able to sleep in my own bed for the majority of the time!  ;D


----------



## DaveJT (17 Aug 2012)

Had my swearing in today, and will be leaving for St. Jean on the 25th. I am really looking forward to what life as a Combat Engineer holds for me!


----------



## Boersma (17 Aug 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## mike22 (17 Aug 2012)

Where are you coming from Dave? Congrats!


----------



## DaveJT (18 Aug 2012)

mike22 said:
			
		

> Where are you coming from Dave? Congrats!



I am coming from Kingston at the moment, though I actually started this process in Hamilton.


----------



## dennmu (18 Aug 2012)

Avn Tech, from Sydney NS. off to BMQ 27 th. See you all there.


----------



## TPJR (28 Nov 2012)

Congrats everyone on your Graduation tomorrow


----------

